# Immersion Blenders and Lotion Recipe?



## BearKat0205

I am looking for 2 things. A new immersion blender and a good lotion recipe.
My cheap blender broke after only 3 small soap batches. 
I have been looking, but the reviews are all contradicting each other. A waring looks good, but it is not verry powerful(100watts). I have heard the braun ones are good. Any suggestions? (not too pricey) I would rather pay a little more than have another one break. :help2


Also, I am trying to make a good non-greasy lotion. I have a variety of oils and butters including cocoa and shea. I want it to be all natural and if possible with my goat's milk, but I don't want to add a preservative. Are there any all natural preservatives I can use?


Thanks to anyone with advice.


----------



## Kalne

My cheap-o stick blender from Walmart is still running good going into my 5th year of soap making. 

There is no natural preservative that I know of that will truly keep bacteria and mold away from lotion, esp. one with milk in it. Remember, mold and bacteria are *natural* but you don't want them in your lotion.


----------



## nappint

I have a Cuisinart stick blender with a stainless steel shaft. I think I bought it for about $30 at Bed Bath and Beyond. It works great and I love the SS shaft because it doesn't hold scent or color like some plastic one's do and its really powerful. Just remember to blend for a couple of minutes then stir for a couple of minutes to keep from overheating any stick blender.

As far as the lotion goes if it's just for you (not selling) then you could always make a small amount without preservative and refrigerate, then toss any leftover after a week or so.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Check out the willow bark extract at Lotioncrafters.

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/willow-bark-extract.html

If it's just for you, it might be an alternative as a natural preservative. If you sell, I would think you want to have your formula tested.

I see that Nutrogena has a facial scrub or something like that using will bark extract as the preservative, I think.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

But a facial scrub is just butters and oils, add goatmilk or water and your talking a new ballgame.

I have an old Braun, and I get them on ebay all the time, I sell them for cost, usually $6 to $10 most of that is postage, when I do soap classes...I still have my original Braun and use it during soap classes. I have two sizes of commercial stick blenders both are Waring, one has a shorter shaft, one has a long shaft, I haven't had one problem with them....and no stopping because they may overheat. Vicki


----------



## BearKat0205

I saw a dehlonghi immersion blender online. It looks good, but 700 watts seems a bit of overkill.


----------



## Guest

You should not make goat milk lotion without a preservative,,,, period you are asking for trouble.. imagine rubbing mold all over your skin.. grab a hunk of something gone bad in your frig and use it.. and not knowing it.. because that is what you will be doing. 
Even water based lotions should have preservatives in them.. 
Barb


----------



## BearKat0205

What is a good preservative? Are there any all natural ones?


----------



## a4patch

Make sure you are not over mixing your soap batches. I have my walmart SB that I have had for years and it is going strong. If you feel it get hot/warm, turn it off. I use mine in quick bursts. Bring the soap up from the bottom and a couple more quick burst. Make sure you understand when it can be poured. Over mixing can beat in bubbles which show when the soap is cured/cut.


----------



## adillenal

I think you need to get over the natural preservative angle. Yes there are some that say they are a natural preservative but using goat milk I would not go there with them.


----------



## nightskyfarm

I use Germall Plus without a problem.


----------

